

Seven People Have Been Entrusted With The Keys To The Internet - rtrunck
http://gizmodo.com/5597964/seven-people-have-been-entrusted-with-the-keys-to-the-internet

======
smallegan
This has hollywood movie script written all over it! Scylla from Prison Break
anyone?

